# Bedtime is hard



## Always Changing (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi,
I am not feeling good for a few days, I want to be able to go to sleep "normally"  but getting in to bed is very hard.  During the day I try to keep busy, some times it helps to distract me from feeling so bad.  Night time is time for sleep but for me it means I _feel_ very bad.  Its hard and I do not know how to make it not feel so bad.    So I wait until _I_ _have to_ sleep
I have felt bad before, this time it hurts, it is different. I do not know why.
I want to go to bed without feeling this.  

Any help or thoughts on this. 
Thanks


----------



## Halo (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome to Psychlinks :welcome2:

I was just wondering if you are seeing a therapist that you can talk to about what you are feeling?  Also, are you taking any medication or specifically any that may help you sleep?  If not, my suggestion would be to talk to your family doctor about this and see if you can get a referral to a therapist or maybe a prescription for something to help you sleep.

Take care and again welcome


----------



## Always Changing (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you Halo for your reply.
It is very hard to write about this,  feeling this way.  
I do not see a Therapist but I will be seeing a doctor (psychiatrist) soon. 
Some sleeping medication might work,  I had to have these a long time ago maybe I will try again.   I will ask when I see the doctor.


----------



## ladylore (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to Psychlinks Forum :welcome2:

I have felt the way you are feeling now. So you are not alone in this. Is it a waiting list you are on to see a psychiatrist? 

Depression is tough but it can be handled through anti-depressants and therapy. Have you ever been on anti-depressants before? If not you may want to let your doctor know how bad you are feeling and he/she may want to start you on anti-depressants even before you get to the psychiatrist. 

I am not a doctor but you may want to talk your yours about this.

Take gentle care of yourself ... There are many of us who have been there too.


----------



## Misha (Apr 21, 2008)

It sounds like a good talk with the psychiatrist is in order.  Medications can help you hugely, as I know from personal experience.  
I really struggle with nights as well.  One thing that helps me is to have a routine that I enjoy in the time before I fall asleep (I do take meds to sleep, so that helps too.  Every night, I try to take a hot bath, then I watch a movie if I can concentrate.  Then I take my meds with my snack, get into bed, and journal.  After journalling I either work on an art project or read until my body is ready to sleep.  I have relaxing music designed to promote concentration that really helps me during this time.  
There are so many little things... things like my peppermint foot lotion... that make my bedtime routine pleasurable and "pampering" to me.  A new comfy pillow can be a lifesaver... makes being in bed more pleasurable.  
I hope this helps.  But in any case, be honest with your psychiatrist and I hope that they are able to get you the supports/medications that you need to conquer this.  Keep us posted!


----------



## braveheart (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome. 

Do you have a sense of why it's worse at night for you? I know nights, prior to getting on the right medication, were the worst for me, too. Therapy also helps me to come to terms with what's going on in my mind so I can relax a bit better. When things were especially hard I used to leave soothing music playing, and would read for hours if need be, to help me through.

The lyrics from Memory from Cats often help me keep perspective 'Another night is over and soon it will be morning...'


----------



## Always Changing (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you for all the replies, 
I put some music on last night, It helped. 

sorry my reply is short, it is very hard to find words.


----------



## Retired (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your difficulty at this time.  Although it's sometimes hard to put our feelings into words, it may help to try.  Our Forum members are eager to help you through this.

Glad to know you will be seeing a psychiatrist, with whom you can talk about your difficulty to sleep, along with the other pain you're feeling.

In the meantime, use strategies you have found work in the past, such as the music you listened to.

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Always Changing (Apr 24, 2008)

I think this depression is not as bad now. Night time is still hard but daytime is getting better than it was.  I fight thoughts  "what is the point" and "why" all the time, I am tired.


----------



## Halo (Apr 24, 2008)

I am glad that the depression during the daytime seems to be getting better. That must be a bit of a relief 

I can relate to needing to fight the thoughts that you describe as I too have to fight those especially when I am in a more depressed or down mood but I do fight them and you need to as well.  We have to keep fighting the thoughts because there will be a day when the fighting becomes less and less and we will not need to fight as hard.  That day will come we just have to believe in that.

Hang on and take care.


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 24, 2008)

i just wanted to say welcome :wave4:

depression is very difficult as you are experiencing, but having a place to express your thoughts and/or feelings can help. we're here to help!

have you tried putting on soothing music next to your bed to help you fall asleep?


----------



## Always Changing (Apr 24, 2008)

I am glad to be here, All of you are very kind.
It helps to know I am not on my own with this. 
Some days are better than others, some days I struggle to do things that need to be done, other days I am able to do more. 
I want to say thank you for the support here, it is good.


----------



## ladylore (Apr 24, 2008)

I had a bit of a brainwave. Sometimes its the little things that can help at night. Music is definitely one of them. 

I finally bought myself a nightlight. Do you have one? If not - you might want to think of getting one. Sometimes a bit of light during the night can be calming.


----------



## Misha (Apr 25, 2008)

Hope you are doing ok today.  Depression, you are right, is very tiring.  
It's good that your days are going better.... that makes you better equipped to deal with the tough nights.  All the best.


----------



## begonia (Apr 26, 2008)

I hope you keep that appointment with a doctor. I have been on medication in the past,  but when I was feeling really bad about 6 months ago, I wouldn't go back because I thought nothing would help and I was embarassed to see the same doctor again. Well, I did go and feel better now and got on medication that is helping, in addition to doing other things, like exercise. Not being able or not wanting to talk can be just a symptom of depression, not a character flaw or personal failure. Take care.


----------



## Always Changing (Apr 30, 2008)

Bedtime is better now, the feelings are not so strong. 

The depression has lifted some.  

Thank you all  for the words of support and encouragement, they did help.


----------



## ladylore (Apr 30, 2008)

Thats great! :clap:


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 30, 2008)

:goodjob:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm glad.


----------



## Halo (Apr 30, 2008)

Glad to hear that :clap:


----------



## Misha (May 1, 2008)

YAY!  :dance:


----------

